# Swanwick: The Truth About Science Fiction Writers (GRRM)



## J-Sun (Jan 22, 2013)

Thought about posting this in the Martin sub-forum because it's so Martin-centric but that's just the instance and the point is more general: Michael Swanwick reveals The Truth About Science Fiction Writers. (Don't worry, it's a good truth, not a skeleton in the closet. )

Swanwick, Martin, Dozois and a few others were part of a mostly 70s/mostly Northeastern nexus of SF writers and there's a con where Dozois is lamenting that it was probably to be expected one of them would have to fail and it was just a shame it happened to ol' George.  (That's not exactly how it went but I can't remember it exactly and it was something along those lines.)

Anyway - on the article, I especially liked the two "accident of history" paragraphs in the middle.


----------



## Southern Geologist (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the article.


----------



## Jack Parker (Feb 28, 2013)

That's a great article. Love the toast.


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad you both liked it.


----------

